# Swiftwater Rescue Course: Greater Salt Lake City Area April and May 2012



## Wilderness-Rescue.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Contact [email protected] for more information. 
*Dates:* April 13-14, 2012 and May 5-7, 2012
8am-5pm each day. 
$240 -$295/person. (depending if signed up for 2 or 3 days) 
Depending on water levels this course will run somewhere on Provo or Weber rivers.
Space is limited and spots are disappearing fast.
This is a dynamic and rewarding course with top-notch instruction.
Course will be taught by Wilderness Rescue International 
WRI Facebook Page 
WRI Youtube Channel


----------

